# N+B Over-garage bed slats.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In our Arto(2003) I have just discovered that the slats under the fixed bed, which are in two sections on frames, have the front set fixed but the rear set slide on their frame.

Does anyone know why?

It may apply to other models - or even other makes.

Geoff


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Does it allow access to under the bed without having to lift the entire thing out ?is there a cave or void underneath? :?:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

daffodil said:


> Does it allow access to under the bed without having to lift the entire thing out ?is there a cave or void underneath? :?:


As in the topic title it is on top of the solid garage roof.

One possibility is that it is a design from a different model where it did have that purpose.

Geoff


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a look at my challenger with the huge garage under the full width rear bed, and realised the prev owner has lowered it by about 18 ins, whilst there is insulation I could still access the garage from inside by lifting it out, this suits me losing a part of the garage height as my wife is disabled and its easier access to getting in and out of the bed, but now I will slam in a tad more insulation thanks for the prompt to have a gander :wink:


----------

